# Als Anfänger auf Barsch?



## kepper (20. April 2016)

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde,

ich bin zur Zeit dabei meinen Angelschein zu machen und schaue nebenbei schon nach Ausrüstung, damit es auch direkt mit dem Schein losgehen kann. 
Kurz zu mir: Ich bin totaler Anfänger und werde mir eine Karte vom Karlsruher Angelverein kaufen. Sollte zufällig jemand aus der Nähe Lust haben, mir ein paar Basics beizubringen wäre das super. Das Bierchen danach geht dann natürlich auf mich :m. (Währendessen scheint wohl verpöhnt zu sein?)

Mein Plan war, gemütlich mit der Pose anzufangen ohne konkreten Zielfisch, damit ich mich erstmal mit dem Material anfreunden kann und ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse habe . Irgendwann später würde ich dann gerne auf Barsche angeln, da ich diese Fische sehr schön finde und man sie "notfalls" auch mal essen könnte . Auch sollen sie wohl recht einfach zu fangen sein...? 

Naja und jetzt natürlich die obligatorische Frage: Welches Equipment brauche ich? Reicht eine Posenangel erstmal aus oder geht Barsch nur mit Spinnangeln? Zielgewässer sind erstmal nur die Seen und ruhige Altrheinarme/Alb. Der Rhein reizt mich nicht. 

Natürlich freue ich mich auch über alle anderen Tips und Ratschläge für einen Anfänger #6

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

Ich bin schon einen Schritt weiter als du. Habe neulich meine Prüfung bestanden, bin Mitglied im Verein und habe schon einige Gewässer hier beangelt.

Die Wassertemperaturen steigen ja gerade, somit auch die Beißlaune der Fische.
Barsche sind gerade im Laichgeschäft und man findet so wohl schwerer. 

Bis auf eine Forelle konnte ich noch keinen Fisch überlisten... -.-

Als Ausrüstung würde ich mir 2 Angeln zulegen. 


Eine Rute zum Posen bzw Grundangeln
eine Spinnrute

Meine Spinnrute hat z.B. ein Wurfgewicht von 10-40 g, wobei ich mittlerweile eher dazu tendiere, eine noch leichtere mir zuzulegen. Meine Wobbler für Barsch und Forelle wiegen einfach so wenig....

Zu dem habe ich eine Forellenrute. Das aktive Sbirolino angeln macht nämlich echt Laune! Mit der Rute kann ich trotzdem auf Grund und mit Posen angeln 

Vermutlich kommt die Tage noch eine Feederrute hinzu, um mit Futterkörben zu  angeln.


----------



## Hänger06 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Bord.

Wie schon erwähnt eine Rute mit ca. 3,30cm und ca 30-40gr Wurfgewicht zum Posen7grundangeln.

eine Spinnangel ca 2,00m mit ca 20-25gr Wurfgewicht 

2 Rollen mit 2000-2500er Spulengröße. Kescher, Messer Maßband, Zange, Tasche oder Rucksack,evtl. Rutentasche , Boxen ect. .

Solltest du bis zum 30.04. deine Prüfung bestanden haben, schau mal bei Askari vorbei die bieten eine tolle Rabattaktion an so wie ein 15€ Gutschein zur bestandener Prüfung.

Und bei Youtube findest du ganz tolle Vids zu allen Temen des angelns.

Gruß


----------



## Wurmi (20. April 2016)

Wenn es ersteinmal bei einer Rute bleiben soll, würde ich eher zu einer Spinnrute tendieren. Je nach Gewässer sollte das Posenangeln damit keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Andal (20. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*



Wurmi schrieb:


> Wenn es ersteinmal bei einer Rute bleiben soll, würde ich eher zu einer Spinnrute tendieren. Je nach Gewässer sollte das Posenangeln damit keine Probleme machen.



Wenn sie 270 cm hat, dann gehts das so, aber mit einer modernen Barsch-Spinnrute möchte ich nicht Posenangeln müssen.


----------



## thanatos (21. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

#6 mal ein ordentlicher Anfänger der nicht gleich nach Wallern und super Gerät fragt.
 Ja zum Anfang ´ne Posenrute 3,80-4 m ,25er Mono ,Wurfgewicht max 30g würde ich mal so zum lernen 
 der ersten  "Schritte" empfehlen.Für Rotaugen ,Brassen ,Schleie und natürlich Barsche gut machbar.
 Barsche an der Posenangel geht mit Wurmbündel,Tauwurm,
 Krebsfleisch oder kleinem Köderfisch ganz gut -aber  sie
 sind ganz schön zickig wenn sie nicht wollen -wollen sie nicht
 da kannst du anbieten was du willst .:c Sie stürzen sich auf alles aber fassen nicht zu .Wenn sie aber in Fresslaune sind
 geht´s ab wie Schmidts Katze . :q
 Wüsche dir viel Erfolg-Petri Heil


----------



## Moe (21. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

Moin und willkommen im Board #h

Ich denke wie meine Vorredner auch, das du mit einer leichten Posenrute sehr gut beraten bist. 
Mit Wurm und Made werden sich schnell Erfolgserlebnise einstellen. Barsche kann man sehr gut mit Wurm fangen, du brauchst auch nicht unbedingt direkt eine Spinnrute.
Außerdem gibts viele andere Fische, die du mit der Posenrute überlisten kannst.
Ich finde es auch sehr gut, das du das angeln von der Pieke auf lernen willst!!! So bekommst du eine ganz andere Wertschätzung für die einzelnen Fischarten und kannst nach und nach immer größere Fische fangen. :m

Wenn du direkt nach deiner bestandenen Prüfung zum Bodden fährst, dir dort jemand eine Rute mit nem dicken Gummifisch montiert und du "mal eben" einen Hecht von 80, 90cm fangen würdest,wäre das glaube ich eher ein Nachteil. Dann wirst du dich wundern, warum du an heimischen Gewässern verhältnismäßig kleine Fische fängst. 
Du machst mMn alles richtig #6 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Darket (21. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

Posenangeln auf Barsch macht richtig Spaß. Hab damit eigentlich v.a. als Ausweichmöglichkeit in der Schonzeit angefangen. Ich nutze dafür eine 3,30m Telerute mit 30g Wurfgewicht. Das geht natürlich noch deutlich besser, aber für mich reicht das super aus. Wenn man die Pinker gefunden hat, kann man mit Tauwurm beachtliche Stückzahlen fangen. Der Köder ist dann nicht übermäßig selektiv, wir haben damit alles zwischen 12 und 35cm gefangen. Das schöne ist halt, dass man außer Rute, Rolle, paar Posen, Blei und Haken nur eine Dose Würmer braucht.


----------



## Andal (21. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*



kepper schrieb:


> Welches Equipment brauche ich? Reicht eine Posenangel erstmal aus oder geht Barsch nur mit Spinnangeln? Zielgewässer sind erstmal nur die Seen und ruhige Altrheinarme/Alb. Der Rhein reizt mich nicht.



Angesichts des Angeldruckes, der nun mal in dieser Region herrscht, wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit den ganz altbackenen Methoden, wie Posenangeln, Grundangeln und das alles mit natürlichen Ködern, auch noch besser fangen, als all die anderen, die dem Hype des Spinnfischen nachrennen. Wenn du dir dann auch noch anschaust, was du weniger an Geld für Köder ausgeben musst und das du dir einen Erfahrungsschatz anlegst, den eine reiner Spinnfischer vielleicht nie haben wird, dann ist dein Start als "Wurmbader" der einzig richtge!


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

Zuerst mal, ich finds auch super, dass du erst mal versuchst die Basics zu lernen. Mit Pose und Wurm, Maden, Mais, etc. kannst du so gut wie alles fangen! Alles andere kann man sich dann nach und nach aneignen! Hab ich auch so gemacht. 

Wenn du deinen Schein hast meld dich doch einfach mal, wir können gerne mal zusammen rausgehen zum Würmerbaden, komm auch aus KA. Und wir können auch gerne "währenddessen" n Bierchen trinken! #g

Kann dir dann auch mal n paar Spinnruten zum Testen mitbringen, hilft dir vielleicht dich bissl zu orientieren was du denn später gerne haben möchtest.

Greez
Sebastian


----------



## capri2 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

In KA war ich letztes Jahr mit meinem Zwerg im Zoo.. Sind da die Karpfenautobahn gefahren mit nem Boot.. In so viele offene Karpfenmäuler konnte ich seither auch noch nicht schauen *lach*
Das müssen zig Tausende sein...

Vorredner haben schon alles gesagt und ein relativ gute Fischwasser haste ja in Deiner Ecke! #h


----------



## kepper (22. April 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

Ich glaube nicht dass man Zoo angeln darf :m. Ich kenne den Teich dort...da braucht man keine Angel sondern nur große Hände 

Danke für das Angebot, Sebastian. Mitte Mai hab ich die Prüfung, danach komme ich gerne auch dich zurück!


----------



## kepper (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

So, die Prüfung ist bestanden und in 1-2 Wochen kommt dann auch das Zeugnis. Bis dahin wäre ich auch gerne bereit zum loslegen....welchen Angelladen in Karlsruhe könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? So eine Allerwelts-Posenrute sollte ja jeder Shop haben; aber wo ist denn die Beratung am besten und anfängerfreundlichsten?


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Als Anfänger auf Barsch?*

Geh zum M+R, die haben alles was du brauchst und verkaufen dir nix was du nicht brauchst!


----------

